# MT.SD Gironde



## Ships Agent (Jun 2, 2006)

Gironde along with the Kincardine on the Clyde this morning after towing the RFA Lyme Bay round the coast for fitting out locally. Tow handed over to local tugs Ormesby Cross on the bow with the Svitzer Mallaig pushing from the stern, tug Warrior was leading the way up river with clyde Marines Battler buzzing about presumeably handling the tow ropes. The Lyme Bay appeared to be Dead ship making it a fairly difficult tow up the Clyde Channel


----------

